# Cage carpet



## xenuwantsyou (Sep 4, 2007)

I bought some with the intention of trying it as an alternative to moss. Has anyone tried it with their mantids? How has it worked?


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2007)

I think you will find good ole moss or paper towels work the best.


----------

